# Canadian retailer for level



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Skiis and Bikes sells them. Go to the Etobicoke store.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Skiis and Bikes sells them. Go to the Etobicoke store.


Really?? NICE wish i had known that yesterday I was just in etobicoke on my way to the ski n snow show


----------



## JP89 (Jan 31, 2009)

Was there anything worth seeing at the ski show this year?


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

JP89 said:


> Was there anything worth seeing at the ski show this year?


I was a little disappointed. It seemed small and there's A LOT of gear from last year there. My guess would be because of the economy and such.

and p.s did not see any flux bindings at all, real let down as I've never had a chance to play with them


----------



## bloodfira (Jul 9, 2009)

check out sanction skate&snow its 330 steels w
they have all the stuff no one else has, its your best bet


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Jud_X said:


> Really?? NICE wish i had known that yesterday I was just in etobicoke on my way to the ski n snow show


Yup. You might want to call and price them out before you make a trip. You might also want to call/visit Corbets. I forgot about them, but they have a large selection of Level gloves.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I bought a pair online from The House. They ship to Canada too :thumbsup:


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> I bought a pair online from The House. They ship to Canada too :thumbsup:


How was the duties and tax on that??


----------

